# Some random pictures of my baby girls



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## RetroJerk6507 (Aug 24, 2016)

So cute, the last one with her nose poking out is adorable


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello sweeties


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

Aww so cute


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone! They are the lights of my life.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

So lovely!! I really love pics two and eight! Great shots


----------



## Rat Feng Shui (Aug 8, 2016)

Nothing cuter than a warm rat sleeping next to your arm. Good photography too!


----------



## HiddenValleyRattery (Sep 16, 2015)

Cutie pies!


----------

